# Boston Celtics' 08-09 thread



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How many games will the Celtics win in a row ? Tonight they just won their 12th straight.

Celtics have more big games coming up this month with New Orleans, Utah, LA Lakers, Portland (again) and Atlanta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

They'll lose to the Lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

^ :laugh: of course they will


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

they will go for 30 games


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Meanwhile its been mainly Ray Allen that has been leading the charge..

Kg had a monster game tonight but he and pierce have been going through the motions.

Rondo stepping up in a big way recently (not tonight)


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

They will win 15 and then lose to Hawks


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



SetShotWilly said:


> They will win 15 and then lose to Hawks


Not a bad prediction given the history between the teams, and that Boston couldn't get a win in the ATL during the playoffs. It will be interesting to see if that trend continues since the game against the Hawks is in Atlanta.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

It'll end against Utah. I just know it.

I love this streak. It means that the Celtics have won about 15% of their total season's games in a row.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> Meanwhile its been mainly Ray Allen that has been leading the charge..
> 
> Kg had a monster game tonight but he and pierce have been going through the motions.
> 
> Rondo stepping up in a big way recently (not tonight)


Ray Allen has easily been amazing this season so far, he's really found his niche with the C's, and looks to have found a fountain of youth. Ray just had a back to back 30 point games, and is shooting over 50 percent from 3 point land.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> It'll end against Utah. I just know it.
> 
> I love this streak. It means that the Celtics have won about 15% of their total season's games in a row.


I don't know about that, Booze is injured, and that game is in Boston.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I'm going to say Portland. Seems like they're beating everyone these days.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Well if the streak ends it will be against the Lakers IMO. That game is in LA it's on ABC on Christmas day. However if the C's win that game, I think they could reel 30 some wins off in a row. Should be fun to see what happens.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

When do they play Miami?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

This all happened with KG and Pierce playing like crap the whole way.

Ray Allen has been amazing, and it won't end for a long time as long as Garnett and Pierce start playing like themselves.

We'll beat New Orleans and Utah for sure. If we beat LA, then the streak could be REALLY long. The momentum/enthusiasm from beating the Lakers on Christmas day would carry us for a while.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



NewAgeBaller said:


> When do they play Miami?


22 games from now.


----------



## D_Granger33 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston looked really good tonight with the win over Indy. Ray Allen has been on fire lately, with Pierce and Garnett not being so strong. This win streak may hit around 18 to 19 games.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

that's a tough stretch. they're bound for a let down along the way some where. but if they happened to win out, i wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Watching the Lakers shrivel up on this eastern swing just makes me think they are going to get trounced by Boston scum in the Finals again, assuming we make it that far. I hope this team can develop some sort of nasty streak in a hurry, but if what happened in June can't do that I'm not sure what will. Yes, aggravated at recent performance..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



KillWill said:


> that's a tough stretch. they're bound for a let down along the way some where. but if they happened to win out, i wouldn't be shocked.


honestly, tonight was really a let down... the defense just didnt turn up allowing the pacers to shoot a really high percentage.

that wont happen often


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston will repeat.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Watching the Lakers shrivel up on this eastern swing just makes me think they are going to get trounced by Boston scum in the Finals again, assuming we make it that far. I hope this team can develop some sort of nasty streak in a hurry, but if what happened in June can't do that I'm not sure what will. Yes, aggravated at recent performance..



i know we're a quarter way through, but it's still early. as much as i get on phil and staff for their sub patterns and dogmatic approach to the game, i do think he'll have the team clicking by the post-season. i realize that from the outside, the team seems the same, but there are still a lot of personel issues to be worked through. Lamar off the bench. trevors real role, sasha and radman ceasing to be black holes. the bynum/pau tandem experiment. it's gonna take time, w/ many bumps along the way. that being said, thank odin the playoffs don't start tommorow. there's also the trade deadline looming in the not to distant future, by which i wouldn't be suprised to see boston, LA, and maybe even clevelnad make moves to solidify their rosters before the final run. too many variableas at this point. this isn't the '99 season.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> honestly, tonight was really a let down... the defense just didnt turn up allowing the pacers to shoot a really high percentage.
> 
> that wont happen often



pacers have the talent, just not the continuity (injuries, strange rotations, etc.) and they play way up to their competition. i think a lot of EC teams are hoping indiana does not sneak into the tourney. they pose quite a few miss match problems w/ other teams in teh conf. i was just surprised by how may they've score against contending teams w/ strong early season defenses.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

fountain of youth? ray allen never looked "old" to me, and really, age was never the issue with ray's decline last year. he couldn't co-exist with rondo after rondo made strides in his game and no longer deferred to the big 3 as much. paul being the face of the franchise and kg being the leader of the team, ray allen was the one losing touches, and he became rondo's bail-out shooter. it's nice to see ray allen and rondo work it out, coexisting this year. they've been the two best players on the team in recent games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



c_dog said:


> fountain of youth? ray allen never looked "old" to me, and really, age was never the issue with ray's decline last year. he couldn't co-exist with rondo after rondo made strides in his game and no longer deferred to the big 3 as much. paul being the face of the franchise and kg being the leader of the team, ray allen was the one losing touches, and he became rondo's bail-out shooter. it's nice to see ray allen and rondo work it out, coexisting this year. they've been the two best players on the team in recent games.


It had nothing to do with "strides in Rondo's game" and everything to do with the fact that Ray Allen was coming off double ankle surgery and hadn't had sufficient time to recover. Unlike last year he's healthy this year, and unlike Pierce he can function well within the role that he's forced to play due to the limitations in Rondo's game. Rondo has zero impact on offense without the ball in his hands, and he can't shoot to save his life. This means that his entire game is focused within ten feet of the rim, and Pierce and Allen have to resort to spacing the floor for him. Allen can do that, while Pierce's jumpers are decidedly less effective when his defender knows that that's what he'll be doing. Pierce performs considerably better with the second unit where he's free to attack the rim.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

It's hard to know, because they have had a lot of trouble with random teams like the Pacers, but then handled a team like the Blazers fine. So I don't know.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Celtics dominate the Wizards with a 30 plus victory. Celtics streak up to 13 games, and C's hold best record in the league at 21 - 2, which is also the best start the Celtics have ever had in their franchise history. That in it's self is an amazing feat considering the type of teams the Celtics have rolled out through their history.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> It had nothing to do with "strides in Rondo's game" and everything to do with the fact that Ray Allen was coming off double ankle surgery and hadn't had sufficient time to recover. Unlike last year he's healthy this year, and unlike Pierce he can function well within the role that he's forced to play due to the limitations in Rondo's game. Rondo has zero impact on offense without the ball in his hands, and he can't shoot to save his life. This means that his entire game is focused within ten feet of the rim, and Pierce and Allen have to resort to spacing the floor for him. Allen can do that, while Pierce's jumpers are decidedly less effective when his defender knows that that's what he'll be doing. *Pierce performs considerably better with the second unit where he's free to attack the rim.*


Yes, and you know what Doc does? He plays a Ray Allen + 4 bench players as his second unit 95% of the time. Pierce is the one who would benefit most from playing in the 2nd unit, as he can dominate the ball and be the creator. Allen, out of the Big 3, benefits least from it. He is better when he has more creators around him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*



LamarButler said:


> Yes, and you know what Doc does? He plays a Ray Allen + 4 bench players as his second unit 95% of the time. Pierce is the one who would benefit most from playing in the 2nd unit, as he can dominate the ball and be the creator. Allen, out of the Big 3, benefits least from it. He is better when he has more creators around him.


co-sign to the fullest. When ray is on the floor with the 2nd unit, he goes 5+ possesions without even touching the ball. Pierce is the playmaker with that unit and should stay on the floor with them


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Honestly, Celts, you need to lose. I hope CP3 can pull something sweet and end this streak somehow. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

There next three games will be tough: vs. Hornets, vs. Jazz, @ Hawks. Their next tough game after that is @ Lakers. I think they'll lose at least one of those games.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Boston*

Will the Celtics lose before the Christmas day showdown against the Lakers? If not, their win streak will be at 19 going into that matchup.

Here is a look at their upcoming schedule:

9/12 New Orleans
9/15 Utah
9/17 @ Atlanta
9/19 Chicago
9/21 New York
9/23 Philadelphia


Edit: Sorry, I didnt notice the thread on Boston's win streak, kind of a repeat thread.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Boston*

Chicago will beat them.


(right? right?)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston*

I actually think they might lose one of their next 3 games, with the toughest matchup being tonight against New Orleans.

I also think they will lose Christmas day.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Boston*

they could lose all those games without upsetting me


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Thanks to whoever merged my thread with this one.

Im going to say they dont lose. They have 5 of the 6 games at home. I think they head into Christmas day with a 19 game win streak and we are treated to an excellent rematch of the Finals.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Tough game tonight should be a big test


----------



## juice4080 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

they going down tonight guaransheed


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston 22-2 after tonight's win against the Hornets. Streak continues, now at 14 games in a row and counting. Celtics play Atlanta next. No doubt will be a game full of fire and interest with the new emerging rival these two teams created after last seasons playoffs.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



juice4080 said:


> they going down tonight guaransheed


guaransheed indeed


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

No wonder Rasheed retired the Guaransheed.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston*



KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Will the Celtics lose before the Christmas day showdown against the Lakers? If not, their win streak will be at 19 going into that matchup.
> 
> Here is a look at their upcoming schedule:
> 
> ...



27-3 before they face the lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

The streak continues. Boston knocks off another very good basketball team in the Jazz. 15 straight wins and counting.

Next game is the Hawks. Should be a great one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Very tough test coming up in Atlanta...

Still, team is playing some inspired ball at the moment


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> It'll end against Utah. I just know it.
> 
> I love this streak. It means that the Celtics have won about 15% of their total season's games in a row.



u lied


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

perkins and rondo suck if either of them score more than 6 points
the lakers will lose.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Pierce hurt his knee tonight, although he walked off under his own power. I'm guessing it was a floor burn.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Pierce hurt his knee tonight, although he walked off under his own power. I'm guessing it was a floor burn.


said he was ok in the post game presser

fingers crossed


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Pierce hurt his knee tonight, although he walked off under his own power. I'm guessing it was a floor burn.


250lb guys hitting your knee tends to be a little painful.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

They've got a really fortunate stretch of games right now. Every other night, not a ton of travel, no back-to-backs... just five well spread games to play-rest-play. I'll call it to end at *Golden State*. Odd choice, but I'm looking at this: only one travel day to go from Philly to LA. They'll have the Christmas emotional high against LA. But the very next day they come back to play Golden State, I've gotta imagine they'll be flat and tired. 30-3 at the end of the year ain't bad though.

-Chris.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ChrisWoj said:


> They've got a really fortunate stretch of games right now. Every other night, not a ton of travel, no back-to-backs... just five well spread games to play-rest-play. I'll call it to end at *Golden State*. Odd choice, but I'm looking at this: only one travel day to go from Philly to LA. They'll have the Christmas emotional high against LA. But the very next day they come back to play Golden State, I've gotta imagine they'll be flat and tired. 30-3 at the end of the year ain't bad though.
> 
> -Chris.


That's been my feeling on this. They survived the early season spate of back to backs, and are now cruising into the new year. Golden State is definitely that classic trap game that's likely to bite them in the ***.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

God I can't wait until Christmas!!!! 

My Blazers play the Mavs also.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> 250lb guys hitting your knee tends to be a little painful.


QFT

Some people are such idiots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Ill start paying really close attention once they get around the 20 win in a row mark...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

If they keep their streak going up to the Laker game on Christmas, it's going to make that game that more exciting. Hope it happens.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

celtics cant touch this


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



aznzen said:


> celtics cant touch this


True. But, if they did we would have to re-start the Paolo Catarino suicide watch. :biggrin:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

The Cs are going down tonight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

will be tough.. i expect the Hawks to be in the lead early


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

lol i love this thread. before every game- Celtics gonna lose tonight. Celtics going down.

I guess you'll have to be right eventually


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Marcus13 said:


> lol i love this thread. before every game- Celtics gonna lose tonight. Celtics going down.
> 
> I guess you'll have to be right eventually


Actually I said that like two weeks ago (first page of this thread), that they will win 15 and lose to Hawks. I still stick by that but there is a chance I could be wrong the way they have been playing lately.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> True. But, if they did we would have to re-start the Paolo Catarino suicide watch. :bgrin:


i think we should re start the suicide watch after this season:lol:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Well, it goes without saying that we're going to put it back into effect after Boston repeats.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> True. But, if they did we would have to re-start the Paolo Catarino suicide watch. :biggrin:


Keep laughing, ehmunro. You *KNOw* you are going down! :yay:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

43-42 Atlanta leads at halftime.

Whats that mean?

Its time for the famed 3rd quarter Boston run


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

young hawks are doin a fantastic job on the glass. the way its going, it will be another nail biter in the last few seconds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Great game going right now; appears to be going down the wire. Let's go Hawks! :biggrin:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

**** me. I mean i guess there has to be a night when the Big Three are all off, but damn...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

flip murray to marvin williams:clap:


offensive foul on powe. playoff atmosphere!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

basket by Ray, basket by KG, basket by Pierce and its TIED


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Crazy *** game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Josh Smith, holy ****!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

*holy **** Josh Smith And ****in 1*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Celtics have played poorly and its still tied

Pierce is warming up for a game winner


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

man, i wish they had this game for xmas instead of la vs boston. these hawks have a lot of heart! they dont fold easily or bend in all fours like the lakers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Real talk, if we dont lose this one, the streak is going at least another 5 games...we've played too poorly to actually pull off a victory


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

the thing with streaks is you are always going to have off games... but if you can pull out the close wins, they are ones that can make a good streak an all time great one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Garnett won't miss. ****.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

i never understood why the hawks always have bibby on pierce


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Garnetts that un-clutch guy right?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

mike bibby game winner coming soon....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Atlanta ball, down 2 with 9 seconds to go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

9 seconds...

anyone else get the feeling the hawks will gamble and take the 3?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

great game so far.

seriously, KG shouldn't have been so loyal to the crappy Timberwolves. He could have gone down as better than Duncan. Wasted his years...


----------



## Smallballs (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> 9 seconds...
> 
> anyone else get the feeling the hawks will gamble and take the 3?


I would too, if I had Mike Bibby.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Please make these free throws, JJ!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

perkins fouls jj again...who woulda guessed


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Wow...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

how can you miss a ****ing FT?


idiot


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

JJ CHOKES!!!! jj chokes!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

LOL!!! HIS FIRST MISS OF THE NIGHT

wow so UNCLUTCH ....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

2.7.... wheres Paul at


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

woah.. scrap the 2.7... 

1.5.. just hold on


----------



## Smallballs (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Wow, agonizing.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I want this game to go to overtime. Foul the celtics and then they make both of his FT's, After that, I want the hawks to nail a 3.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

ray allen on the line lol


streak goes to 16'


good night


----------



## Smallballs (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ChrisRichards said:


> I want this game to go to overtime. If KG makes both of his FT's, I want the hawks to nail a 3.


Anything's possible still with Mike Bibby.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Lets go Ray! ICE THIS GAME


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Celtics streak goes to 16...damn.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

LOL what was KG saying to the fan? he waved him off like "shut up, you big nose"


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

no miracle BS tonight thankyou


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

nothing stupid here....


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

did y'all see that?


kg said to the fan " look at this face *****"

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Wow...Bibby almost made that...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - that was TOOOOO DAMN CLOSE

16 STRAIGHT - 24-2!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

damn this game was way too good to end in regulation. i wanted OT


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Great teams win the close ones... the streak lives on

16!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

kg is comical lmao. "look at this face *****" that was gold...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Mr un clutch himself hit 6 points in the last 2 minutes... all of them with the C's 1 behind or even


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

On pace for 75.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

KG should have been a Celtic a long time ago. We'd be debating KG or Duncan for greatest PF ever. KG can't be blamed for crappy management in Minny back then


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Entertaining game none the less


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> On pace for 75.


80-2


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

That had to have been one of the best games of the season. Glad we got that on national TV. A definite Eastern rivalry brewing.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Damn I was this close to being right. The Celtics are just too damn good eace:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Sweet Sixteen! Celtics taking wins out of the ATL and back on route looks to roll a bunch more wins off before facing the Lakers. I believe the C's will break 20 wins on this streak. They just look amazing under all circumstances.

Great job by the Hawks as well, one tough home team with a very promising present and future.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

It's just really fun to watch the Celtics. I love how KG makes fun of the fans that taunt him.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

wow, 16 games in a row. Teams need to stop being scared if they want to beat them. If I was a head coach, I'd encourage hard fouling on every possession against that team...ejections get bonuses.:laugh: 

No really. Boston's like a big mouthed bully no one dares to **** with, for whatever the reasons.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*



hendrix2430 said:


> wow, 16 games in a row. Teams need to stop being scared if they want to beat them. If I was a head coach, I'd encourage hard fouling on every possession against that team...ejections get bonuses.:laugh:
> 
> No really. Boston's like a big mouthed bully no one dares to **** with, for whatever the reasons.


I was thinking the same thing, old school basketball. Rondo's been killing teams with his penetration into the lane. I'm surprised no one's fouled him hard to help deter that. Back when the Lakers had enforcers, they did that to Tony Parker ('04?) after he had lit him up in the first two games of the playoffs. He wasn't the same player after that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



EHL said:


> That had to have been one of the best games of the season. Glad we got that on national TV. A definite Eastern rivalry brewing.


This is why the Hawks are my favourite young team in the NBA. They have some ballsy players, they don't fold like a cheap suit. It's a pity they didn't re-sign the Minister of Interstellar Grooviness (aka Josh Childress).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Scuall said:


> I was thinking the same thing, old school basketball. Rondo's been killing teams with his penetration into the lane. I'm surprised no one's fouled him hard to help deter that. Back when the Lakers had enforcers, they did that to Tony Parker ('04?) after he had lit him up in the first two games of the playoffs. He wasn't the same player after that.


Rondo's taken more spills than Jenna Jamison this season. And he doesn't get nearly enough whistles for the amount of time he spends on his back.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

**** this. Houston wasn't getting this much respect last year during their streak. It was all about "luck" to a lot of people. **** that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



CbobbyB said:


> **** this. Houston wasn't getting this much respect last year during their streak. It was all about "luck" to a lot of people. **** that.


Houston's streak was very impressive, and I remember them getting plenty of coverage. However the biggest difference is in these two streaks, is that the Celtics are defending NBA champions, and have a legit shot to repeat. Nobody ever thought Houston was a serious title contender last year even with that amazing streak they rolled off.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

its gonna end Christmas day, you can bank on that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

The way Garnett performed down the stretch was very impressive. This is the first time I've really watched them this year, they definitely have that us against the world thing going. 

Kinda funny how they went from a team people were pulling for to the evil empire in a year...


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I'm still pulling for them. Why would they be the evil empire?

Evil empire to me would be the Lakers.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Dre™ said:


> The way Garnett performed down the stretch was very impressive. This is the first time I've really watched them this year, they definitely have that us against the world thing going.
> 
> Kinda funny how they went from a team people were pulling for to the evil empire in a year...


It's the Celtic tradition, we were _the_ evil empire way back in the day.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*

word, perception of Pierce and Garnett went from ahrd workers who suffered from playing for poor management to cocky, unsportsmanlike whiners


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Marcus13 said:


> word, perception of Pierce and Garnett went from *ahrd workers who suffered from playing for poor management* to cocky, unsportsmanlike whiners


*EEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH?*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak*

And Kendrick Perkins went from some guy I always confused with Kedrick Brown to being the best goon going. Modern day Laimbeer.


----------



## Jordan23Forever (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> Rondo's taken more spills than Jenna Jamison this season.


:lol:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston dominates the Bulls tonight win by 18. Celtics win 17 in a row.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*

And dominated them with only Kendrick Perkins & Ray Allen playing as many as 30 minutes amongst the starters. They're not just *****slapping teams, they're *****slapping them with a minimum effort.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Next game up is the Knicks on Sunday. Will it be 18 in a row ? 

Also during this stretch it seems like the Celtics are getting better. Scary stuff. After the Knicks the Celtics face the Sixers on Tuesday, and than the Lakers in LA on Christmas Day to being a 4 game west coast road trip. Where the C's will face the Lakers, Warriors, Kings, and Trailblazers. I believe two of the toughest games will be in LA & especially Portland, where they Blazers play exceptionally great.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

yeah.... grabbing both Allen and KG, James Posey (1 year tho), etc.. was possibly the best off-season in recent nba history. I can't think of a better one in the past 20 years.

looks like Boston is going to be our new dynasty. 3-peat is possible.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston is going to give us an *** whooping Xmas day. Thanks for the present Boston. I hope you gift wrap it nicely.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Dre™;5793682 said:


> And Kendrick Perkins went from some guy I always confused with Kedrick Brown to being the best goon going. Modern day Laimbeer.


Good point, Kendrick Perkins game is really starting to come along. His offensive moves are becoming much more crisp and fluid in the paint. He's a great defender/rebounder, and like you said a tough guy ala Charles Oakley. With Perkins raising the level of his game along with Rondo has really brought this Celtics team up another level from last year, no doubt about it, plus Ray Allen finding his nitche makes the Celtics a 25-2 team. Scary how good they might be, and actually challenge the Bulls 72 win record.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston Celtics win their 18th straight game tonight. Amazing, and people are not even really talking about it. Celtics blow out the Knicks by 19 points.

Next game for the Celtics is the 76ers. The streak continues, and Rondo had 26 points in the win against the Knicks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

that was an ugly 20 point win, apart from the first quarter and Rondo the celtics were all too cruisy tonight

18 straight, 26-2..... still, the bench looks weak at times


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

76ers will be a piece of cake


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

heat will snap the streak on the 28th.




and then pigs will fly out my arse


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> that was an ugly 20 point win, apart from the first quarter and Rondo the celtics were all too cruisy tonight
> 
> 18 straight, 26-2..... still, the bench looks weak at times


The bench looks weak because the starters are so cohesive. With a team like Boston all you really need from the bench is to play just above even, keep the team in it or ahead, don't lose leads, etc.... They do that VERY well.


-Chris.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ChrisWoj said:


> The bench looks weak because the starters are so cohesive. With a team like Boston all you really need from the bench is to play just above even, keep the team in it or ahead, don't lose leads, etc.... They do that VERY well.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


actually... they dont lol

Some games they do work hard and maintain the lead, but multiple times this season they have given away huge chunks of a lead and given all the momentum to the other team.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



CbobbyB said:


> **** this. Houston wasn't getting this much respect last year during their streak. It was all about "luck" to a lot of people. **** that.


Did the Rockets end up doing anything other than the streak?


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I hate to count Boston's blessings but the way they're playing, its going to be another banner year for Bean Town.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Wait till they play the Heat. Seriously, we come ballinnn'.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Boston Celtics next 10 games in order, Can they run this table and end up at 36-2 ? 

Philadelphia 
@ LA Lakers
@ Golden State 
@ Sacramento 
@ Portland
Washington
@ New York
@ Charlotte
Houston
@ Cleveland


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I actually think that it ends in Golden State. I just don't see them coming out for that game with a lot of enthusiasm.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



ehmunro said:


> I actually think that it ends in Golden State. I just don't see them coming out for that game with a lot of enthusiasm.


It's really hard to gauge with this team. Boston truly takes it one game at a time. They are able to drowned out all the hysteria that is the NBA it seems. They don't care about who has a hot record, they don't care about who's considered good or a bad team. They just circle every single game they play when they play that team, and go out implement their game plan, and obviously win. Who ever does actually beat this Celtics team, and when they do, will have to take it and want it more. Because I don't see Boston losing many games this year, and I don't see Boston losing because of things like fatigue, or looking past teams on the schedule.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



CbobbyB said:


> **** this. Houston wasn't getting this much respect last year during their streak. It was all about "luck" to a lot of people. **** that.


Lol. Cause it was luck.

T-Mac plus a whole bunch of ordinaries getting a 22 game win streak? Yes, that's luck. It was luck that every night someone new would play out of his mind to keep the streak going. If it wasn't luck, then why didn't they get past the 1st round? Its no coincidence that nobody was surprised when they dropped in the first round.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



LamarButler said:


> Lol. Cause it was luck.
> 
> T-Mac plus a whole bunch of ordinaries getting a 22 game win streak? Yes, that's luck. It was luck that every night someone new would play out of his mind to keep the streak going. If it wasn't luck, then why didn't they get past the 1st round? Its no coincidence that nobody was surprised when they dropped in the first round.


Rafer was injured, Brooks at the time was not ready to play in the rotation he had a shocking playoff series & Jackson was too old to play that many minutes. If he hadnt been we would have beat the Jazz. Rafer was our only PG that was the main problem. Rafer was awesome during that streak. That had alot to do with it. Yao was there for the first half of the streak.

In the playoffs Rafer played in 4 games
Game3:We beat the Jazz in a court where they had lost only 3 games all season.
Game 4: Close but no cigar. Jackson went 1 of 10 FGs........
Game 5: In H-Town 95-69 wallopping of the Jazz.
Game 6: Rafer plays but goes down in the 2ndQ we get a wallopping. 113-91 though it was only 58-54 at the end of the 1st half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

LOL the Celtics at this stage are projected to win 76 games 

19 v Sixers (Should be an easy win)
20 @ Lakers who want revenge and after a stutter with two losses have something to prove, huge challenge put in front of the Celtics here, getting out of the teens here.
21 @ Warriors can they run with a Don Nelson team after going up against the Lakers? Would take them to the third best record.
22 @ Kings should be an easy win
23 @ Trailblazers Roy is on fire, this will be huge. It would take them to second best record as they start the new year.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



hroz said:


> Rafer was injured, Brooks at the time was not ready to play in the rotation he had a shocking playoff series & Jackson was too old to play that many minutes. If he hadnt been we would have beat the Jazz. Rafer was our only PG that was the main problem. Rafer was awesome during that streak. That had alot to do with it. Yao was there for the first half of the streak.
> 
> In the playoffs Rafer played in 4 games
> Game3:We beat the Jazz in a court where they had lost only 3 games all season.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: at Rafer Alston being the difference maker between a true contender and a first round exit.

Here's a few things to remember about the Rockets from last year:

Outside of the 22 game win streak, the team went an amazing 33-27. 

Their 22 game win streak was broken by a 20 point loss to the Boston Celtics.

The Rockets were missing Yao for the playoffs. If the Celtics lose KG between now and June, I'm positive that you'll stop hearing about how the Celtics are the absolute favorites.

The Celtics are better than the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> :lol::lol::lol: at Rafer Alston being the difference maker between a true contender and a first round exit.
> 
> Here's a few things to remember about the Rockets from last year:
> 
> ...


Who would have thought Mo Williams would be the difference maker for the Cavs. Having a well balanced side, is so ridiculously important. Having people who can handle the responsibilities that go with their position changes the make up of a team, especially the PG position, after all if you dont have a compotent general you wont be going anywhere.

The fact is the Rockets were deeper at the bigs positions than the PG position. PS I never said they were contenders I said they could make it out of the first round.

I didnt realise losing to the Celtics was embarrassing even if it was by 20 points...........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> :lol::lol::lol: at Rafer Alston being the difference maker between a true contender and a first round exit.
> 
> Here's a few things to remember about the Rockets from last year:
> 
> ...


I am still trying to find the post where somebody said the Rockets last year were better than the Celtics.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



LamarButler said:


> Lol. Cause it was luck.
> 
> T-Mac plus a whole bunch of ordinaries getting a 22 game win streak? Yes, that's luck. It was luck that every night someone new would play out of his mind to keep the streak going. If it wasn't luck, then why didn't they get past the 1st round? Its no coincidence that nobody was surprised when they dropped in the first round.


It wasn't luck, it was a team playing with nothing to lose. There is no luck in 22 games. Period.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I am still trying to find the post where somebody said the Rockets last year were better than the Celtics.


It's more of the fact that he decided to play the disrespect card for the Rockets, when it was obvious to everybody the Rockets had no chance in the playoffs, and the Celtics are the favorites.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



hroz said:


> The fact is the Rockets were deeper at the bigs positions than the PG position. PS I never said they were contenders I said they could make it out of the first round.
> 
> I didnt realise losing to the Celtics was embarrassing even if it was by 20 points...........


Really? Because you're all up in arms over us disagreeing with this:



CbobbyB said:


> **** this. Houston wasn't getting this much respect last year during their streak. It was all about "luck" to a lot of people. **** that.


Houston's streak was nice, but they didn't get the respect that Boston gets because they were not nearly as good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Celtics make history! Just blew out another team, and are the first team in history to start a season 28-2. Plus a 19 game winning streak. Celtics look sickly good every night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Jesus, my team never loses. And we STILL can't gain any ground on the Celtics. They're a sick team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

27-2.... damn

this team is firing right now, and are about to add mutumbo as far as i can tell


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Next game christmas time, Celtics vs. Lakers. Should be a great one, rematch of last years finals.

Edit - C's record is 27-2. I actually gave them credit for a win they have yet to get. However still extremely impressive.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Celtics v Lakers

Damn thats gonna be off the chain.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Basel said:


> They'll lose to the Lakers. :biggrin:


LOL you picked it. 
For anyone wanting to add to Basel's rep its the first reply.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak*



hroz said:


> LOL you picked it.
> For anyone wanting to add to Basel's rep its the first reply.


Nope. Otherwise if the Rockets win the championship you'll be like "OH I CALLED IT" except you change your sig every season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



gi0rdun said:


> Nope. Otherwise if the Rockets win the championship you'll be like "OH I CALLED IT" except you change your sig every season.


Oh please. Everybody knows I do that. But did Basel change his post? I dont see any edditing.

I know it was said a little tongue in cheek but he got in right with the first reply that deserves rep.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*

IT woulda been nice to see Boston break Rocks' streak but I think they really miss Pose and KT. Like the commentators were pointing out, with Big Baby and Powe, having KT's length really helps them and missing Posey is putting more strain on Allen or Pierce on D and the Cs don't spread the floor as much.

It's crazy to think that despite having 3 AS and possibly 3 hof playing on a team, how 2 role players can affect a team so much. Forget the streak, playoffs is where the game means everything.

These 2 holes will affect the Cs a lot in the post season IMO.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

If the C's do get Motumbo theres going to be a huge difference to our bench IMO


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> ^ :laugh: of course they will


Jinxed 'em.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Basel said:


> They'll lose to the Lakers. :biggrin:





Avalanche said:


> ^ :laugh: of course they will


...


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

I would say that the fear of Lakerheads is obvious with glorifying this victory like it's the game 7 of NBA Finals.

Damn NBA does a good job hyping average games up like their superbowl...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



DNKO said:


> I would say that the fear of Lakerheads is obvious with glorifying this victory like it's the game 7 of NBA Finals.
> 
> Damn NBA does a good job hyping average games up like their superbowl...


Avg games are the one's that Bulls play. Well maybe those are more like NBDL games. This was a big game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

No it wasn't. Why are people comfortable with watering down words like "big game", "classic" etc etc?

This is not even a mid season game, only thing that makes it slightly stand out is the date - christmas and all that bull****.

It's not the last time Boston plays Lakers this year and it certainly doesn't decide nothing.

It does add up to home advantage thing, but they both first got to get to the Finals.

Then - if this games turns out to be crucial in deciding what team gets home advantage - then you can say that this WAS a big game.

Other than that...it was a good game. Nothing more, nothing less. I mean, that is for me I speak. For I can only speak on my own behalf.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



S2theONIC said:


> Avg games are the one's that Bulls play. Well maybe those are more like NBDL games. This was a big game.


It was a big game, but hopefully you guys play like this in the finals. We would hate to see you guys get flat out embarrassed again. 


Sincerely,


The Fans of the NBA


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



DNKO said:


> No it wasn't. Why are people comfortable with watering down words like "big game", "classic" etc etc?
> 
> This is not even a mid season game, only thing that makes it slightly stand out is the date - christmas and all that bull****.
> 
> ...


Ok, time to tuck in the kids. It was a big game because: 1. Playoff atmosphere type game 2. Re-match of the finals 3. A big test for both team, best in the West vs. best in the East (record wise). 4. Xmas day, national TV, everyone watching. 5. Pau's chance to not play like a ***** for once vs the C's. 6. Minus Farmar both teams had their full squads. 7. 8. 9. ect ect.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



bball2223 said:


> It was a big game, but hopefully you guys play like this in the finals. We would hate to see you guys get flat out embarrassed again.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


Hopefully we play like that the rest of the season. One of my biggest criticism of this team was their lack of effort. VS NO and BO they showed big strides. The Cavs are looking insane though. I have them winning the East.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

OK, I see where you're going with that...

When's the next matchup?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



DNKO said:


> OK, I see where you're going with that...
> 
> When's the next matchup?


Feb 5th at Boston. If we can get that one as well it'll be sweet for our team.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak*

LMAO I just watched the replays of this god DAMNED Gasol and Sasha look like EXTRA nerds with pounding and hollering after making one damned basket it's beyond funny


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Dee-Zy said:


> IT woulda been nice to see Boston break Rocks' streak but I think they really miss Pose and KT. Like the commentators were pointing out, with Big Baby and Powe, having KT's length really helps them and missing Posey is putting more strain on Allen or Pierce on D and the Cs don't spread the floor as much.
> 
> It's crazy to think that despite having 3 AS and possibly 3 hof playing on a team, how 2 role players can affect a team so much. Forget the streak, playoffs is where the game means everything.
> 
> These 2 holes will affect the Cs a lot in the post season IMO.


I'm assuming KT is short for PJ Brown and not Scott Pollard.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

As a Rockets fan I am happy they didn't beat our win streak, but also I didn't care. I believe Boston is one of the only teams that could, but look at their roster compared to Rockets last year. We lost Yao for 12 games of that win streak. We didn't have Aaron Brooks, Yao, Artest, Barry, etc.... Compared to Boston's Allstar team. It would of been nice to see Boston have that win streak to when they play the Rockets, since they broke our win streak last year.


**We did have Brooks, but he wasn't playing like he is playing now.**


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*

Well it was fun while it wasted, 19 games is nothing to scoff at and it was bound to end eventually.

We have put ourselves in a position that we really only have to deal with 2 teams for HCA at this early stage of the season.

Oh and meanwhile, i would not want to be Golden State today... you are going to have to deal with some angry celtics


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

Boston is a bit shook but nothing to be worried about, please believe that those Cleveland Chandaliers chumps will fall in that same slump soon, they've been winning games with huge amounts of luck in the final stretch, the slump time is soon to come, and then stans could chill out on 70 win prediction of them. Or 60.

Boston will lose couple more and then it's another streak, probably 10-12 games in a row again.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



DNKO said:


> Boston is a bit shook but nothing to be worried about, please believe that those *Cleveland Chandaliers* chumps will fall in that same slump soon, *they've been winning games with huge amounts of luck in the final stretch*, the slump time is soon to come, and then stans could chill out on 70 win prediction of them. Or 60.
> 
> Boston will lose couple more and then it's another streak, probably 10-12 games in a row again.


wtf!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

What? Against Oklahoma it was a close game, against Houston too, and if I remember, 76ers game too was close until last few minutes of the game...

But that's offtopic, let's stick to the script.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



DNKO said:


> Boston is a bit shook but nothing to be worried about, please believe that those Cleveland Chandaliers chumps will fall in that same slump soon, they've been winning games with huge amounts of luck in the final stretch, the slump time is soon to come, and then stans could chill out on 70 win prediction of them. Or 60.
> 
> Boston will lose couple more and then it's another streak, probably 10-12 games in a row again.


Did you sign up here just to troll?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

Wow Boston losses it's second in a row to the Warriors, i had a feeling that they would lose to them but i had no idea why and didn't think it was possible.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did you sign up here just to troll?


Trolling as in "not praising Cavaliers" ? Or trolling how? How am I trolling, trolling how?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

^ troll in denial, just read what you write jeez


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Avalanche said:


> Oh and meanwhile, i would not want to be Golden State today... you are going to have to deal with some angry celtics


The Celtics sure were angry after that loss last night...

:biggrin:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



UrFavTeamSux said:


> ^ troll in denial, just read what you write jeez


:thinking2:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



DNKO said:


> Trolling as in "not praising Cavaliers" ? Or trolling how? How am I trolling, trolling how?


Cleveland Chandaliers chumps

trolling


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

He just has a strong opinion, so let him vent. I guess every single KG hater on this board is a 'troll' too for making a new thread about him everyday, am i correct? I mean this is a message board, is it not?(rhetorical) So let him vent. He does bring up some valid points here and there, regardless of if some want realize it or not.... I too have noticed the refs being EXTREMELY favorable to the Cavs as of late... Just sayin..... And people may in fact be putting them up on a pedestal a tad bit too soon....


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

Everything I've said here was on point - the only thing is, I don't sugarcoat my words cos this is a freaking forum not some minister convention, and because of that, I know I get a lot of hate.

I think forums should have two reply options. 
Thread gets started by somebody, and then in the Quick Reply box you have option a) Yes or b) OMFG WOOT that is soooo true

Would make things smoother by a lot.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

he reminds me of that Diplomat character who was here couple of months ago...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

No, Diplomat was just a clown. I kinda like this new guy tho(nh). He seems to at least know the game pretty well, whether you agree with him or not.... Some of ya'll to learn how to hear from a new perspective tho...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

Boston starting the wrong kind of streak now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak*



Basel said:


> They'll lose to the Lakers. :biggrin:





Avalanche said:


> ^ :laugh: of course they will


Sure did!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



DNKO said:


> Everything I've said here was on point - the only thing is, I don't sugarcoat my words cos this is a freaking forum not some minister convention, and because of that, I know I get a lot of hate.


when you said that the cavs have been winning by luck, that was definitely not "on point". they average outscoring their opponents by 12.7 points per game by far the best in the league(boston and the lakers are both 3 points behind that). that is luck?

the "close" games against the wizards(i'm assuming that's who you meant when you said the sixers because none of the games against the sixers were close and that game actually was), rockets, and oklahoma city that you're talking about weren't really all close wins.

the wizards game was close. the rockets game was a deserved 9 point win. the rockets never lead in the 4th, trailed by 14 in the 4th, did cut that lead to 1, but then the cavs pulled away to win comfortably. the "close" oklahoma city game was double digits the entire 4th quarter.

you get "hate" because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



Blue Magic said:


> No, Diplomat was just a clown. I kinda like this new guy tho(nh). He seems to at least know the game pretty well, whether you agree with him or not.... Some of ya'll to learn how to hear from a new perspective tho...


if someone has different opinion than me, that's ok. that's rarely the point. I don't like Cavaliers either and I don't call them chumps because there is no point to it other than to seek conflict with other posters on this forum that are perhaps fans of Cleveland. In that sense, he's same as Diplomat was. just trying to be something special, get in other people faces, in other words, internet attention whore.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

My new rankings -

1.) LA Lakers
2.) Boston Celtics
3.) Cleveland Cavs
4.) Orlando Magic
5.) Houston Rockets

based on play right now.

I'm really looking foward to the game between the Cavs and Celtics. If Cavs win, they leap frog the Celtics in my book for the second spot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



23AJ said:


> My new rankings -
> 
> 1.) LA Lakers
> 2.) Boston Celtics
> ...


Surely not... the Lakers might have got up on christmas day and played great, but prior to that they looked like anything but the best team in the league IMO


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



Avalanche said:


> Surely not... the Lakers might have got up on christmas day and played great, but prior to that they looked like anything but the best team in the league IMO


Well they also had an impressive win against the Hornets. They also beat the best team in the league at that point. That says a lot, because many of teams failed, such as the Cavs/Hornets/Blazers/Magic/Jazz etc before and Celtics beat them all. You have to give the Lakers their due. However I'm sure there will be a lot of shifts between these top 5 teams before the season ends. No doubt I think C's are the favorite based on experience and the big 3. However teams are getting closer this year. Should be a very exciting playoffs.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

The Lakers should be in first based on the fact that they beat the Hornets then the Celtics while Boston has lost back to back games.
If you're the second best team in the league and then beat the best team in the league after, it doesn't matter if you struggled against some relatively bottom tier teams, you overtake the first place team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

Not too fussed with 'rankings' though, the Cavs, Celts and Lakers have been, and will be interchangable for a while


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



Avalanche said:


> Not too fussed with 'rankings' though, the Cavs, Celts and Lakers have been, and will be interchangable for a while


Gotta agree with this. I can't really put the Cavs above the Celtics because they have similar records and the Celts beat the Cavs by 5 in Boston. I have a hard time putting the Celts above the Lakers based on the Christmas game. But then again, the Lakers have looked the least impressive out of the three in their other games, so it'd almost seem like an injustice putting them at 1. So they're basically all three tied in my opinion right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*

The Magic are playing better then anyone if you base it on play right now.
Cavs have been playing closer to earth the last 3 games even though they've been winning
Boston lost two in a row
Lakers looked pretty average till beating up on a Hornets teams that trending down and the Celtics
Magic have looked the most impressive whooping up on some bad teams and the Hornets and close wins over good teams like the Lakers. So if you're looking at just the last 5 games depending on how you definie "right now": it's the Magic at #1


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The C's caught the Magic when they were most vulnerable w/o Jameer, so they didnt see the 'real' magic that day. Ill give them credit for the win, but im looking forward to a rematch with them for sure.... we basically gave them that one tho. 

And the CLE - ORL game should be big on Jan 29th.... That should be a good measuring stick for both teams. Personally, I would say Cle, Orl, & LA are all pretty much neck-n-neck right now w/ Bos slightly ahead of the pack(based on the season as a whole). Magic started out slow and are looking very strong right now, while Bos/Cle/L.A. all started very strong and struggling 'a bit' now. You could rank them in any order 1-4 and it would be pretty legit. All four of those teams are ahead of everyone else tho by quite a bit....


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

right now i think boston is still tops, followed by cleveland then the lakers.



problem with the lakers is they only play with effort when they face a worthy foe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



23AJ said:


> My new rankings -
> 
> 1.) LA Lakers
> 2.) Boston Celtics
> ...


The Orlando Magic are playing the best ball right now. They have quality wins over just about anyone you can name, and are only two games in back of the Celtics and Cavs. If I was picking the team I'd least want to play right now, it would be the Magic...BY FAR.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Boston win streak (Ends at 19 games)*



SickGame said:


> The Lakers should be in first based on the fact that they beat the Hornets then the Celtics while Boston has lost back to back games.
> If you're the second best team in the league and then beat the best team in the league after, it doesn't matter if you struggled against some relatively bottom tier teams, you overtake the first place team.


The Magic beat the Hornets, just like the Lakers did, and they beat the Lakers. So going by your logic the magic are the best, because you are saying the Lakers are the best because they beat the Hornets and Celtics, so if that makes the Lakers the best team, then it means that the Magic must be the best team, because they did the exact same thing the Lakers did(beat the Hornets, plus the supposed number 1 team in the league).

Anyway you slice it the Magic are playing the best basketball right now. Over the whole season to this point though you have to go Celtics and then Cavs and then Magic. The Lakers have not been as good as their record has shown to this point. And while a win over the Celtics is nice, it was on the Lakers home floor. They kind of should have won that game, just like the Cavs SHOULD beat the Celtics when the Celtics come to Cleveland in a week. You're a top team, you should hold your home court.

Which if we want to diminsh the Magic beating the Lakers, it was a Magic home game, and the second night of a back-to-back after they had lost the night before in a close game.

But it's still hard to diminish the basketball that the Magic are playing right now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Blah blah blah, who cares, power ranking mean nothing. The top teams Like Av said will be interchangeable. No need to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston looks to be back on their winning ways, as their picking apart the Kings right now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Boston looks to be back on their winning ways, as their picking apart the Kings right now.


The Kings? What a feat!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at the C's having their own thread, isn't there a team forum for this?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

GregOden said:


> The Kings? What a feat!


You have to start some where. Just ask the Lakers about the Kings.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just ask the Celtics about the Warriors


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> lol at the C's having their own thread, isn't there a team forum for this?


It's a thread that's taken on many different faces through out the Boston Celtics streak, the title it's self has been changed several times. And probably will through out the year. They do so happen to be the defending NBA Champions, and have the league on notice considering their amazing start, and streak that was just ended on Christmas. Nobody though the Celtics would be off to this kind of start. After all they lost James Posey. So the ship should sink right ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Just ask the Celtics about the Warriors


Nobody is down playing the Warriors. They also have one of the toughest home courts in the NBA bar none. However the person I quoted was acting like the Kings are just going to roll over for good teams, when that's far from the truth as they knocked off currently the best team in basketball IMO the Lakers this season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> It's a thread that's taken on many different faces through out the Boston Celtics streak, the title it's self has been changed several times. And probably will through out the year. They do so happen to be the defending NBA Champions, and have the league on notice considering their amazing start, and streak that was just ended on Christmas. Nobody though the Celtics would be off to this kind of start. After all they lost James Posey. So the ship should sink right ?


They lost more than just Posey, but those losses will be exposed in the playoffs. They still don't deserve their own thread in the general forum, the Spurs, Heat, Mavs (not champs but they put some insane records on back2back seasons), Lakers didn't have one either. A 19 game streak does not warrant your own thread. Save that for the team forum, or should I go ahead and start one off for the Lakers (best team in the West)??


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just pointed out the Warriors because they beat the Celtics, ( their areana is NOT one of the hardest to play in) and while the Celtics whooped up on the Kings who beat the Lakers, doesn't really mean anything.

Every good team is going to lose to a couple of scrub teams, it's going to happen so people shouldn't have made that big of a deal when the Lakers dropped a few against some crappy teams and people souldn't bash the Celtics just because they lost to some scrub teams to.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

S2theONIC said:


> A 19 game streak does not warrant your own thread. Save that for the team forum, or should I go ahead and start one off for the Lakers (best team in the West)??


a 19 game win streak definitely deserves its own thread.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I just pointed out the Warriors because they beat the Celtics, ( their areana is NOT one of the hardest to play in) and while the Celtics whooped up on the Kings who beat the Lakers, doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> Every good team is going to lose to a couple of scrub teams, it's going to happen so people shouldn't have made that big of a deal when the Lakers dropped a few against some crappy teams and people souldn't bash the Celtics just because they lost to some scrub teams to.


Yes the Oracle is one of the hardest arenas to play in. Their fan support is beyond description at times. Anytime the Warriors are in a close game, that stadium rocks like no other.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Which explains their incredible 5-7 record right?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Which explains their incredible 5-7 record right?


Naw, that's because most of their roster is banged up, and their team isn't a top tier team. However that doesn't mean as I posted already that the Oracle isn't one of the toughest arenas to play in. Because it certainly is due to the amazing rabid fan support and energy the Oracle Crowd creates. It's easily in the top 5 for the loudest arenas in the NBA.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah but loud doesn't neccesarily mean hard. I mean does people yelling at you really going to make the difference wheather or not Belineli drops 30 on you? No, it had wayy more to do with the fact that the Warriors got hot at the right time, and that the Celtics still weren't over Christmas.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

23AJ said:


> It's a thread that's taken on many different faces through out the Boston Celtics streak, the title it's self has been changed several times. And probably will through out the year. They do so happen to be the defending NBA Champions, and have the league on notice considering their amazing start, and streak that was just ended on Christmas. Nobody though the Celtics would be off to this kind of start. After all they lost James Posey. So the ship should sink right ?


No one said the ship was going to sink, the Celtics still have their core and Rajon Rondo is better than he was last season. 

Not having Posey is going to hurt the Celtics in the playoffs, especially if the Celtics play the Cavs and/or Lakers. That's one less look to throw at guys like Kobe Bryant or Lebron James. Kobe Bryant had no problem getting any shot he wanted against Ray Allen and Tony Allen their first meeting, he was getting free off screens, getting good post position all night, there just wasn't that big wing player to funnel him into the teeth of the defense. I mean, it may not make a difference in the long run, the Lakers still need to be better on defense, Andrew Bynum especially.

Either way, it's still relatively early in the season. The Lakers lost against some scrub teams, the Celtics have lost against some scrub teams, all that matters is that they peak at the right time.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Yeah but loud doesn't neccesarily mean hard.


yeah right


----------

